
Advice for Passive Income Project - Vejita00
Hi all,
There was a popular thread about 4 years ago:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12318449<p>Did anything change during this time about best passive income methods?<p>I have about 10 years of developing experience (mostly java&#x2F;spring), but I just don&#x27;t have any idea about what to start and commit to it.<p>Any suggestions?
What methods of passive income would you suggest?
======
tomashubelbauer
While I don't have a specific advice for passive income, I'd like to point
interested people to [https://github.com/nayafia/lemonade-
stand](https://github.com/nayafia/lemonade-stand). This is a resource
detailing various money-making models for open source projects, which feels
like a good subset of what people might imagine when thinking about passive
income, as chances are a lot of people on HN love open source as well as
making money and probably strive to find a way to combine the two if they
could.

------
And1
I'm undergoing the same journey currently- and from what I've seen/read
passive income is rarely passive ;)

I recommend checking out indiehackers.com and stackingthebricks.com to get
inspired and start to see what goes into undergoing such an endeavour.

